# looking for proofreader



## kunox (Oct 1, 2018)

i am going to get a beta reader first on face book but I think before I release one of the four books I am done with I may want a proof reader as well. I may have my cousin Sharon  do so but I want a backup plan just in case. So is there any services besides fiver that anyone has used that edits on the cheap. I am considering using fiver butttt... I kind of get the feeling that those people are just using the same program I am using a lot of times and thus why am I paying them to begin with.


----------



## kunox (Oct 1, 2018)

on a side note I compared stuff I written three to five years ago to stuff I written now. lets just say world of difference between the two. like night and day. I love practicing don't you.


----------



## Phil Istine (Oct 1, 2018)

kunox said:


> on a side note I compared stuff I written three to five years ago to stuff I written now. lets just say world of difference between the two. like night and day. I love practicing don't you.



I take it that you will be seeking a native English speaker for proofreading?
I say this because looking at your post that I've quoted, the indications are that the required proofreading will be extensive.  Extensive can mean expensive.
You might also need to stipulate whether US or British English is required.


----------



## kunox (Oct 1, 2018)

American english...  Please.


----------



## kunox (Oct 1, 2018)

I'm an american btw. Born here as well. Just pointing that out no offense was taken or meant to be given.


----------



## moderan (Oct 1, 2018)

A real proofreader doesn't use a program. You need one of those. Cheap is relative. You need somebody good.
Try this guy. I don't know his prices but I know people he's worked with. He's a reputable professional and works relatively inexpensively.

ETA: Don't say I sent you.


----------



## kunox (Oct 1, 2018)

k... lol... ty...


----------



## kunox (Oct 1, 2018)

maybe I'l start a kick starter for editing. that may raise awareness and my editing fund. What do you guys think.


----------



## Sam (Oct 2, 2018)

You want people to pay you so you can pay someone else to edit work that you're going to attempt to sell to make a profit which you alone will pocket . . . and you seriously think people will do that? 

Earth calling Kunox. Are you there, Kunox?


----------



## kunox (Oct 2, 2018)

I don't get your complaint.. lots of people put things on kick starter. the have a hole section for books. people do this all the time except they usually give out some kind of perk.n in this case it may end up being my iriffs.

https://www.kickstarter.com/discove...f=home_new_and_noteworthy&seed=2564186&page=2


I mean what are these people doing other than what you just described. especially this next one.

https://www.kickstarter.com/project...stories-by-wome?ref=recommended&ref=discovery


----------



## Theglasshouse (Oct 2, 2018)

I have to agree with Sam in response on the kickstarter and the proofreading. The world is a capitalist society, it does not work that way. To keep it short so you understand you need to be a good self-editor of your own work, or give money for someone to proofread it. By proofread I think you mean to look over your work and show you the mistakes. But fixing mistakes can cost a lot of money. I'd write short stories and not novels. Not until you get help from the language professionals or go to college for it. If writing is your passion, a short story is a perfect excuse to practice what you like to do. It may involve a lot of work, but it is worth it if therapeutic.


----------



## kunox (Oct 2, 2018)

I will not do it for a different reason.. I am on ssdi so i got to be careful about the amount of money I make.


----------



## moderan (Oct 2, 2018)

'Substantial gainful activity' (SGA) means you are working and making more than $1,180 per month in 2018. $14,160.00. And that's negotiable. You also probably have a monthly income ceiling (usually 2K), if you have state benefits. But, realistically, you're not gonna make thousands with a crowdfund. There's more to that than just putting up an ask. I'm not even talking here about skillset. Times are hard. People are not giving away any money if they don't see the roi. You're realistically not in any danger of surpassing any of those limits.
FYI -- a proofreader will just correct spelling and grammar mistakes. An editor will help with sentence structure. A story doctor will fix things, and, if necessary, perform a virtual rewrite.


----------



## kunox (Oct 2, 2018)

your forgetting that if I do make over $800 I enter a month I can't get back I forget what it is called but I only get eight of them from what I remember. plus you got to add in rewards for bakers. so those two things combined would send me over for one month starting that count down.

video on what I am talking about below...

https://youtu.be/HEnfksmz7SE


edit: I'll chip away at it for a while but I calculate that I need $675 before adding bakers benifits.


----------



## kunox (Oct 2, 2018)

Theglasshouse said:


> I have to agree with Sam in response on the kickstarter and the proofreading. The world is a capitalist society, it does not work that way. To keep it short so you understand you need to be a good self-editor of your own work, or give money for someone to proofread it. By proofread I think you mean to look over your work and show you the mistakes. But fixing mistakes can cost a lot of money. I'd write short stories and not novels. Not until you get help from the language professionals or go to college for it. If writing is your passion, a short story is a perfect excuse to practice what you like to do. It may involve a lot of work, but it is worth it if therapeutic.




just like to point out in a capitalist society, that's exactly how kick starter works.. you put up a future product. people invest in it in exchange for swag and you release said product. the only difference between what i am doing and what their doing is is minimal.

the only thing I can give bakers is this... link below....

https://thinkingwithjoshheadandfriends.bandcamp.com/releases

and that would be the only thing that I could give for free.


----------



## moderan (Oct 3, 2018)

kunox said:


> your forgetting that if I do make over $800 I enter a month I can't get back I forget what it is called but I only get eight of them from what I remember. plus you got to add in rewards for bakers. so those two things combined would send me over for one month starting that count down.
> 
> video on what I am talking about below...
> 
> ...



I'm not forgetting. I don't care. I don't buy your excuses. _I'm on SSDI_. I make more than that on a monthly basis and nobody bats an eye. Get your facts straight and stop believing in random YouTube videos from self-proclaimed experts. The point is, you're really unlikely to make enough via crowdfund to finance your venture, so none of that is an issue.
63.71% of kickstarters fail. 13% never attract a single bid. That data doesn't change much if you change crowdfund sites to IndieGoGo or GoFundMe or whatever. And these are usually startups with some kinda business plan.



> Earth calling Kunox. Are you there, Kunox?



Lawl. I love you, Sam. But you know that.

So, what do you have to offer these people _who are going to give you hundreds of dollars_ to finance editing of your self-published epistles? They're gonna want return-on-investment. 
I'm asking rhetorically, of course.


----------



## kunox (Oct 3, 2018)

moderan.. I was curious. what is the name you go by when you write your novels or whatever you write. I really want to read one of your novels now. not for any real reason. I am just curious to someone with so much writing advice for me... I really want to know what you have wrote and what you write about.. as for what i can offer I have an album out. It's not wrote by me it's just commissioned by me but I own the rights to the songs. I pointed this out but I will re-link here.


https://thinkingwithjoshheadandfriends.bandcamp.com/releases

I have other songs as well but there not copy righted...


----------



## moderan (Oct 3, 2018)

kunox said:


> moderan.. I was curious. what is the name you go by when you write your novels or whatever you write. I really want to read one of your novels now. not for any real reason. I am just curious to someone with so much writing advice for me... I really want to know what you have wrote and what you write about.. as for what i can offer I have an album out. It's not wrote by me it's just commissioned by me but I own the rights to the songs. I pointed put I will re-link here.
> 
> 
> https://thinkingwithjoshheadandfriends.bandcamp.com/releases
> ...



Observant, aren't you? Jeebus. Jay Greenstein, dog rest his soul, tried this maneuver too.
My credentials aren't fraudulent. I do confess that I have no novels on the market currently. My first comes out later this month, and the second in time for Xmas shopping season. I don't hide my real name -- it's literally a click away. In the three years since I became a full-time professional writer, I've published one chapbook (before Crazytown), which was well-received and continues to sell, 25 short stories, and six poems, have acquired two daily columns and a weekly review/interview slot. I have professional references as an editor and story doctor and have won awards for fiction and nonfiction and am co-founder of a moderately successful small press. I possess a degree in journalism from the Cronkite School. I'm also a former professional musician and have over 500 pieces that I wrote, performed, and recorded publicly available.
If you need to see more work, there are several pieces and fragments in the workshop here, another twenty or so in the LM, where I never placed lower than second, and a nice interview in Limelight. Or just click through my sig.


----------



## moderan (Oct 3, 2018)

And on that note, I'm gonna bow out. Because there's just no reasoning here.


----------



## kunox (Oct 3, 2018)

I wasn't saying anything about your credentials.  I just said I wanted to read your book or at least one.


----------



## moderan (Oct 4, 2018)

kunox said:


> I wasn't saying anything about your credentials.  I just said I wanted to read your book or at least one.



*sigh* Okay, I'll break silence to answer this. Yes. Yes, you were, and now you're trying to backpedal. 



> I really want to read one of your novels now. not for any real reason. I am just curious to someone with so much writing advice for me... I really want to know what you have wrote and what you write about...



This is pretty clearly an attempt at derision. You're questioning my right to dispense advice, to you or anyone else. And that's fair, especially as I've questioned others. And I answered. Here's the key sentence, so that you can understand exactly what's happening:



> I have professional references as an editor and story doctor



You have been Gutman'd. 



> Here's to plain speaking and clear understanding.



I've never told you anything except the truth, kunox. I don't dissemble, and I'll admit and own my mistakes.

You need a proofreader and then some. I'll withhold additional value judgements. Have a nice day.


----------

